# bootloaders



## Wessiide (Aug 11, 2011)

Could someone link to the odinable froyo bootloaders for the fascinate? I wanna try glitch kernel but having gone to GB boots to run vgb with no sd issues I no longer know how to get back to froyo ones. Thanks for any help


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

From what JT said on Twitter. It doesn't matter what.bootloader you're on. So you shouldnt have any issues with glitch. Now this is based on what JT said and he has never steered me wrong before.


----------

